# Kribs



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I bought a 2.5 gallon tank and a male and female kribe came with it and I honestly dont know anything about kribs bought that was the catch when i bought this tank (which i did not know there was a catch) any help would be apprecated


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

A pair of kribs will need 10 gallons tank minimum.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Kribensis*
Scientific name: Pelvicachromis pulcher

On info, I'd say they can get quite aggressive during spawning period and will eventually kill their other tankmates. They spawn in caves. Males are more drab in colors. Females have pink bellies and are smaller compared to the males. Kribs measure 10 cm max in size.
They are African species though they thrive in soft water. If you wish to keep them in a large tank, make sure the tankmates are big enough to defend themselves as kribs can be dangerous if ever they spawn. Congo tetras make perfect tankmates for them. Take note that you can have Congos only if your tank is large enough.
I'd say that if you wish to keep kribs in a small tank, don't keep anything else or you'll get more troubles than you ever imagine.

P.S. Pulcher means "beautiful". The scientific name sums up as "Beautiful Kribensis" owing to their beautiful coloration.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok thanx and they will be going in a bigger tank i think the tank is either a 20 or 29 gallon but i would like to buy a few more pairs


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

if u get 2 pairs then make sure its at least a 20 long tho.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

its is a long but now i need to chose wheather i want the Electric yellows or the kribs


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

What are the fish you have there? Kribs are preferably kept with placid fish or community. Electric Yellows are best kept in a Malawi tank itself.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i know i know i have a choice to make wheather to continue with kribs or goto what i originally wanted in the tank


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

I think a 29g would be minimum for Electric yellows...they get about 5 inches. And they would be the only ones I'd put in that size tank. I'd go with a 40g or bigger if you want other tankmates. And like Blue said, I wouldn't mix labs with the kribs.

If all you can get is a 20g, go with the Kribs.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i know not to mix them


----------

